# Foundation Of Kenpo



## Disco (Mar 25, 2003)

If this has been addressed in a previous thread, my apology. 

I have been told that the foundation on which Kenpo is based is on what is called a barrage / multi strikes counter mind set. I have heard both Jeff Speakman and Sensi Parker both refer to this term. In the few movies that Mr. Speakman has been in, he seems to have validated that statement.  :asian:


----------



## Zoran (Mar 25, 2003)

In my opinion, the foundation of Kenpo is the principles of motion that is based on logic and science.


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 26, 2003)

Why can't it be both?  And even some more things on top of those?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Mar 26, 2003)

I agree with Zoran. "On top of those," is exactly the problem---both in terms of looking above stances and basics, and paying attention to superficialities rather than foundations. 

At bottom, the principles of kenpo are the same as that of any real martial art. It's just that, in my opinion, kenpo's arranged and taught more rationally.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 26, 2003)

IMHO, the "base" of Kenpo is staying on your feet and striking with yout hands.


----------



## qizmoduis (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *IMHO, the "base" of Kenpo is staying on your feet and striking with yout hands. *



I always thought the base of Kenpo was a .....


Boot to the groin!


    

I've been learning Kenpo for almost a year now, and at least a third of the techniques involve something groin-related.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 27, 2003)

Striking the groin is a very useful strategy and the ball of the foot is often a good weapon for this.  However it is not necesary, Delayed Sword works find without kicking.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *I always thought the base of Kenpo was a .....
> 
> 
> ...



That is because it is a male centered art and we all know men really think below the belt.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Striking the groin is a very useful strategy and the ball of the foot is often a good weapon for this.  However it is not necesary, Delayed Sword works find without kicking. *



Without the kick what is delaying the sword.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 27, 2003)

The sword need not be delayed.  If, after launching back into a "right neutral bow" and "blocking," you are at contact penetration for your handsword then go for it.  I find that this where I end up most of the time.  If however, you are not  in range with your hand but are at contact penetration with your foot then go and insert the kick.  The kick covers a common "what if" in my opinion but is not the base.


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Without the kick what is delaying the sword. *



In Chinese Kenpo---you'd be left with the technique "Chinese Sword."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Origin. posted by Steve Howard _*
> In Chinese Kenpo---
> *



Could you define for me exactly what is "CHINESE" Kenpo?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Could you define for me exactly what is "CHINESE" Kenpo?
> 
> *



Chinese Sword is a Tracy's technique.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Chinese Sword is a Tracy's technique. *



Yes, I know that.  But that was not the question.

:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yes, I know that.  But that was not the question.
> 
> :shrug: *



Quit trying to start something, wiil ya!


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 27, 2003)

And what if the kick followed the chop?  In the NCKKA (National Chinese Kenpo Karate Association) we would call it Inward Defense.  

In EPAK:
THEME: This technique was designed to teach you how to create distance while blocking your opponent's extended arm with your forward arm. You then can follow up with a longer range weapon (in this case a kick using the forward or lead leg) to a target that is further removed from you. It also teaches you how to gauge long distance with your kicking leg, which enables you to properly gauge the distance of your extended hand weapon.

Rearranged by Mr. Parker, you get to use BORROWED FORCE, not to mention utilizing an ANGLE OF DISTURBANCE checking height width and depth with the kick, while simultaneously creating an ANGLE OF ENTRY, maximizing the ANGLE OF INCIDENCE and thus they fall into the handsword, due to the "boot to the groin."  (There is more)  

I just love EPAK, 'cuz you get to hit 'em reeeeeaaal hard!

Oss,
-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *And what if the kick followed the chop?  In another Kenpo Association) we would call it Inward Defense.
> 
> In EPAK:
> ...



Butttttttttttttttttttttt, that was only the ideal scenario at it's lowest common denominator.  If you use the re-arrangement concept under the "Self Defense" Section (1/3 of the Art) you understand that many different possibilities exist with different principles to apply.  If you "Kick" first utilizing a direct line of entry. you create an angle of disturbance, by the direct angle of incidence which now has increased the depth and utilize borrowed force by dropping the height and opened the target area to apply a "forward swordhand" which is fitted into the centerline as you settle forward while moving up the circle towards 1 'o clock and execute an inward rotational (clockwise)strike while re-orbiting into a right inward elbow strike (with a  backstop formed by the left hand), inserting a right buckle to the opponents left leg to drop his height (simultaneously striking with quarter beat timing a right back elbow & left eye slice), all the while supplementing these precise timed actions with breathing to maximize your effectiveness!   You then cross out to the zone of sanctuary to scan for further action, you then cross back in and deliver a right back stomp to the .............(There is more)


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 30, 2003)

Quit it, you are teasing me!
-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _*
> Quit it, you are teasing me!   -Michael
> *



No! I'm not ......... I'm tempting Ricardo!:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *No! I'm not ......... I'm tempting Ricardo!:rofl:
> :asian: *



I thought the other thread was the pick on Richardo thread.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *No! I'm not ......... I'm tempting Ricardo!:rofl:
> :asian: *



Nowwhy does the "Arizona Rattlesnake" wanna hurt me for?


----------



## Seig (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I thought the other thread was the pick on Richardo thread. *


If that Texan rears his head in a thread, that thread becomes the pick on Ricardo thread.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If that Texan rears his head in a thread, that thread becomes the pick on Ricardo thread. *



Alright, I'll drink to that:cheers:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If that Texan rears his head in a thread, that thread becomes the pick on Ricardo thread. *



My flight to Dulles has just been cancelled!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Alright, I'll drink to that:cheers: *



Careful, I'll invade Canada!:samurai:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Careful, I'll invade Canada!:samurai: *



Like I am worried.  Bring all the 4% beer you want, we are starting to run low on water in the great lakes.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Like I am worried.  Bring all the 4% beer you want, we are starting to run low on water in the great lakes. *



Yep, maybe I'll come, and set up Tracys schools all over the place.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, maybe I'll come, and set up Tracys schools all over the place. *



Better bring a big check book because ralph Chinnick has the rites to all of Canada and he doesn't let out franchises cheap.

All kidding aside we could use a good tracy's instructor up here instead fo the fly by night guys that keep trying to open around here.


----------



## Seig (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *My flight to Dulles has just been cancelled! *


That gives me more reasons to pick on you.  Get yer butt up here so I can lighten up.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That gives me more reasons to pick on you.  Get yer butt up here so I can lighten up. *



Maybe he needs a few more boots to the groin for plain old general principle.  :rofl:


----------



## jaybacca72 (Apr 5, 2003)

the ole boot to the groin technique,oh man that's a keeper!
later
jay
ps DC nice post on delayed sword,now i must go play:asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *the ole boot to the groin technique,oh man that's a keeper!
> later
> jay
> ps DC nice post on delayed sword,now i must go play:asian: *


Jay,
Jason F and I have refined that to an art form unto itself.   Tess did a search on on Google for _Boot to the Groin_ and dang if my name didn't come up a long with a whole lot of posts from MT.
Later.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *...   Tess did a search on on Google for Boot to the Groin and dang if my name didn't come up a long with a whole lot of posts from MT.
> Later. *



Now that's freaking funny. :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now that's freaking funny. :rofl: *



More like scary to me, I'm on the verge of being assimilated!:anic:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *More like scary to me, I'm on the verge of being assimilated!:anic: *



I guess you'll just have to take it like a man. :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I guess you'll just have to take it like a man. :rofl: *



I'll remember that if I ever get to go to W. Virginia!:anic:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll remember that if I ever get to go to W. Virginia!:anic: *



Just be careful if you see the native playing the banjo on the steps of the municiple building  .


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *More like scary to me, I'm on the verge of being assimilated!:anic: *


It's taking long enough......


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Just be careful if you see the native playing the banjo on the steps of the municiple building  . *


Don't you be talkin bout our mayor that away...specially after he said you was so pretty......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't you be talkin bout our mayor that away...specially after he said you was so pretty...... *



Yeah that's why I decided to stay away from that guy witting on the steps over there.


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah that's why I decided to stay away from that guy witting on the steps over there. *


Y aknow, I printed out one of your pictures and sold it to him, made a cool $20.00


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

huh


----------

